# Ballpark value on 65 seat set



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

What is the average cost for a good used set of 65 seats? What is fair?
Thanks


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Are you buying or selling? Cause if your selling I need them cheap. If your buying I would imagine with good frames , springs and foam around $400. Or at least thats what a set of ok shape buckets go for around here but I'm still lookin for that 100-150 dollar deal. lol


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

as long as the springs are complete and not rotted out and you are selling to someone who needs them $1-3 hundred,based on the shape of the frames and the chrome trim pieces -they will need to be recovered and refoamed not cheap- I sold a COMPLETE set front and rear, new foam and new covers professionally done with nice chrome, and i had stripped and repainted the frames, for $950


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

Well I bought new covers for one of the sets you see. The second set will get sold off eventually. Just wondering what I could get for a full set of seats including the rears. Offset the cost of say headers, or alum radiator??? Thanks guys.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I got a nice driver set of 65' buckets (front only) for 150.00 but they were from a Corvair (same frames)


----------

